# Auction Score....kinda



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

I recently went to an estate auction, up for sale among other things was a older Delta 50-850 DC. I figured what the heck. The bidding started and I ended up winning for 40 bucks! I was pretty happy until I got it home and noticed it did not come with the bands to secure the bags to the unit. I have researched the parts and they are about 12-15 bucks each. My question is can I just use good ole fashioned duct tape to secure the bags. I know it is not the ideal fix but I am a cheap..no wait frugal guy. I think, at the end of the day I will order them but I just want to do some work with out sweeping....for once

Hays


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

:laughing: You could try it, but I doubt the tape would stick very well to the dusty bags. If I was in a hurry, I might try wrapping and twisting some fence wire to hold them, and then I would definitely order the bands. :smile:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

This sounds like a job for Mr. Bungee Cord. :thumbsup:


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

I am going to try the lowest cost first then go up from there. Thanks

Hays


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

tourniquet


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You won't be happy if one of the bags blows off or has a leak while you are using the collector. There is quite a bit of air pressure on the bags, especially at start up. Have a string to hold the upper bag to the ceiling so it doesn't fall when the collector is off. It won't snap to attention quite so hard when started. Bungee cords are great but it has to fit tightly. The flat black rubber ones have the best grip.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Try looking at Penn State Industries. They have a variety and the size criteria is diameter. Kind of easy to figure out.


----------

